# Has this happened to You? - don't try this at home!!



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So - with it being summer and all. I thought a different topic might be fun to ponder for those exciting summer evenings we sometimes have!!


Ben Franklin hit it on the head, playing with kites outdoors in the rain....

Has your Railroad ever been hit by Lightning?.... really....

I mean think about the amount of rail that could vaporize with that much heat and power, Zzapppppping into your back yard from the heavens!

Why do I ask?...

Tonight is an 'active evening' for lots of zapping from afar....:~ } oooouch!

With rail on the ground, sure there are trees, towers and stuff on your roof much higher than the rail is - but lightning does not seem to care, as long as it is attracted to sum'thn' - it's not fussy now!!

Have fun with this one guys and girls. Opposites do attract.................

Dirk


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dirk have you seen this? 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/TomRudell/Lightning.pdf


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Dick, I have not, and glad I'm not on track power here.... 

No fighting now guys..... ha!! 

Dirk


----------

